# Howdy from the Ozarks



## christianthecelt (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey y'all,

My name is Christian and I live in the beautiful Ozark mountains (on the southern Missouri side). I'm brand-spankin'-new to keeping bees, but I'm seriously considering it. From what I've read on various websites, the Top-Bar style seems to be the way to go for newbies. I've found some plans, priced the material, and hope to start construction in a few weeks. I hope that's not too late, but that's the only time I'll be free. I've been married just over a year to the coolest and purtiest girl ever. I'm Scots-Irish and she's Korean-American. We belong to the Eastern Orthodox Church and cling tenaciously to our Lord, and Savior Jesus Christ. 

Looking forward to 'meeting' all y'all and learning a great deal about keeping bees.

Sincerely,
Christian


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Don't worry about building the hive right now, its ordering the bees *soon* that is the key element at this point!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Christian, are you in Greene county, Mo.?


----------



## christianthecelt (Mar 5, 2013)

Howdy RS,

Do you think I should go ahead and order them now?


----------



## christianthecelt (Mar 5, 2013)

brooksbeefarm said:


> Christian, are you in Greene county, Mo.?


brooksbeefarm,

Yes I am. I see you're in Fair Grove. Are there any clubs/associations in our area?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Do you think I should go ahead and order them now?

At a minimum, you need to identify your desired vendor and confirm with them that they are still accepting orders. You may find that some delivery dates are sold out already, and have to accept "later" dates.

Missouri Beekeeping Clubs are listed here:
http://mostatebeekeepers.org/local-associations/

You _may _be able to order bees through a local club, but contact them _soon_.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Christian
Yes there is a local club. We are conducting a new beekeeper class on Tuesday nights.
Here is a link.
http://www.ozarksbeekeepers.org/index.php
I am in Christian co. south of Chadwick. 
brooksbeefarm is also a member and allot of help when you have questions.
Jim


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Christian, our next meeting is tomorrow night 7:00pm 3/5/13 at the Darr center on S. Kansas behind the Med.Center (prison). Come and check it out, it's free and you can join if you want to,. It's $15.00 per year for the family.Thanks Jim, i probably won't be there tomorrow night, cows having calves and the weather's turning bad . Jack


----------



## kkcattle (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello Christian,
I am also a member of the ozarkbeekeepers club. I wanted to mention another option for you is that we have a member that makes wooden ware, and I know he has built a couple of top-bar hives for other members, and he is pretty reasonable on price. If you go to the web site, go to the information, then suppliers, Mr. Storment has a price list and a contact number. 
Roger


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Looks like you are getting a lot of offers for help. Bee keepers are the best!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Christian!


----------



## christianthecelt (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for being so welcoming, y'all! To those who invited me to the beekeepers meeting tonight- thank you very much. Unfortunately I wasn't able to attend this one. Do any of you know when the next meeting will be?

Christian


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Do any of you know when the next meeting will be?

The Ozarks Beekeepers website linked in post #7 has a _calendar _function, with meetings marked. 
http://www.ozarksbeekeepers.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=156&Itemid=160


----------



## kkcattle (Feb 17, 2011)

This Saturday at 1:00 pm we are having an consignment auction, were members are bring in equipment no longer needed etc... heard there have been extractors, tools, someone is planning on bringing in 200 mediums consigned to the auction. It will be held at the MSU Darr facility. Our regular meeting is the 4th Tuesday of each month, at the Darr. We try to have a lot of fun, and enjoy learning together. Roger


----------

